# Genuine SanDisk



## julius071 (Dec 2, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone can verify if I got a real card or a fake one.  I've seen someone selling the same card but its has a different backing. There's also a difference in the lettering and there's a registered symbol on the top of SanDisk on mines. The one with the yellow background is the one I bought.

Thank you.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

eBay Canada Guides - How to spot fake SanDisk, SD, and other memory cards


----------



## julius071 (Dec 2, 2011)

Ive seen that post Mike but that don't do justice because my card is 'Extreme' and the card shown are the 'Extreme II or III' series and both cards are showing different spots of the 'TM' mark, unless both cards are fake?


----------



## Pau1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Are those little plastic tabs near the top? That is one sign of a fake. eBay Guides - FAKE SanDisk Ultra Compact Flash Cards Exposed


----------



## julius071 (Dec 4, 2011)

Idk if comparing "ultra" and "extreme" compact flash cards will be the same.

Our local BestBuy had SanDisk extreme compact flash on sale and went ahead and bought one, and you guys might find it interesting.


----------

